

Functional Programming Exchange wrapup: scala, haskell, F# - gtani
http://www.mmakowski.com/wiki/tech:functional_programming_exchange_2011

======
fleitz
One should note on the F# side that there are similar modules to Accelerate
that let you calculate on the GPU.

Personally, I've found that the performance from the SSE4 units are faster
than the GPU, but I have a feeling that this may be due to unaligned data
structures.

<http://tomasp.net/blog/accelerator-life-game.aspx>

